# huskies and overheating -what do you think?



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

So i moved from washington to north carolina. In washington my huskies were always kept inside during summer, in air conditioned room no higher then 65F. Use to mainly 50 degrees F. Now my mother in law wants them outside on chains in NC summer heat. no shade at high sun, no air conditioned room, only a small walmart kiddy pool to "keep them cool." They are black/white (husky lab) and grey/white (siberian husky). A few days ago when i went to check on them the lab mix puked twice in half an hour at 84F (i refilled the kiddy pool with cool water and forced her to lay in it and cool off, and over the course of that hour i got 50+ bug bites)

So please post on if you think they can survive 90-95 degrees F in said conditions.

Only other option i have is leaving them in crates all day, again outside, in a very small wired in porch. If i knew this was going to be forced upon me when i got here i never would have moved.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Since regardless of what you do, they will be outside -- my immediate suggestion be daily brushing to remove loose hair and make them more comfortable. If you don't have a Furminator, buy one. Amazon had the cheapest prices when I was buying mine (looks like current price is $29). I wouldn't keep them crated, since that small space will heat up even more quickly. Moving around allows them to be in the breeze (if there's ever any).

If you can afford it, buy a Coolaroo elevated dog bed -- currently looks like the cheapest is the gray color at *$30* on Amazon in size large (which is actually great, since gray is the lighter color for the sunlight). I'm not sure how much shipping costs as it's eligible for free Prime shipping and I'm a Prime member. Large currently fits my dogs. Coolaroo is like Kuranda, but they're meant for outside with their material that allows the air to go through and they're muuuuuch less expensive which is always a plus in my book. This will be better for your dogs than laying on the hot grass. You can see the Amazon link right here. I've personally had great experience with Coolaroo and found the brand on a whim. It's going to get your dogs up off the ground and it's been really durable for me. I thought it was easy to put together, too, despite the comments. I'd start off with just buying one and seeing how they like it -- but at least they have the option and you can always move it inside in the winter with a blanket on it. My picky dog lays on it when she wouldn't lay on her Kuranda. I wrote a review on my blog about my experiences/pictures with both brands of beds -- click here if at all interested.

I have considered buying one of these myself, so just passing the idea on -- Lixit Dog Faucet Waterer. It would require a hose connection in the backyard and a wee bit of training, but it would provide fresh water all day long at anytime they want it -- no hot water to drink. Plus, if your mother-in-law is worried about her water bill with it, it only is used when the dog uses it... so it's not going to cost her anything extra. Great reviews and currently $9.50 including shipping.

Also, try to get some sort of shade happening. I know you mention a small wired porch, but if they're in something like that all day, every day, I feel like they might get destructive and then you have a new problem on your hands. Suggestion? Buy a $5 tarp at Wal-mart and see if you can secure it anywhere with stakes or rope to a deck, etc. Try to think of some way you can make an area shaded -- doesn't have to look pretty. Here's a Shade Shelter for $19 on Amazon with zip-up windows for ventilation on the material. This would require minimal obstruction to her yard (because it sounds like she might complain about that but maybe I'm wrong -- probably just a few stakes so it doesn't blow away). I'd do something like this over leaving a crate outside with the door open -- they're little space heaters in my opinion.

If you can't afford any of this for whatever reason, put an ad on Craigslist asking for leftover tarps, etc. You would be surprised at how many people are looking to get rid of things like that. I've had a lot of success on Craigslist in my area getting items for free just by requesting and saying "if you're looking for someone to take them off your hands, etc."  I'm very budget-minded, so definitely a suggestion.

Whatever you do, don't consider shaving your dog -- I know you didn't mention this, but I've heard some people at the dog park talk about shaving their dogs when they're in high heat environments. I've also seen someone who stupidly did shave their husky. Huskies' long guard hairs insulate them from heat and protect against sunburn.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

me? i'd put your mother in law outside, in the heat, on chains.

but , that's me.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Another suggestion -- now you've got me thinking about this. If they have leather collars and are chained all day, consider getting a lighter weight collar without metal hardware. Something with lightweight plastic and fabric. You can find this type obviously at Target, but I've found even better prices on Etsy.com by searching for "sale fabric collar," etc.

Also: I couldn't agree more with Bett. Your situation is obviously not ideal and it's not healthy for the dogs by any means, but I'm glad you're trying to find ways to improve the situation.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

bett said:


> me? i'd put your mother in law outside, in the heat, on chains.
> 
> but , that's me.


oh how i wish i could!!!! but I'll sell her for a tic tac, anyone interested lol


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

they do have cloth collars, im not one for leather. and correction for myself- i have them on cables not chains, but i see it as the same. they are 20 ft but had to double them because its a small backyard and i dont want them to get tangled.
trying my best to get a car so i can move out!!! hate working overtime because no one watches the dogs but i really need to get them somewhere better >.>


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

tricia beaver said:


> oh how i wish i could!!!! but I'll sell her for a tic tac, anyone interested lol


just let her read the board. 
you'd be amazed what damage that can do.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Grey said:


> Since regardless of what you do, they will be outside -- my immediate suggestion be daily brushing to remove loose hair and make them more comfortable. If you don't have a Furminator, buy one. Amazon had the cheapest prices when I was buying mine (looks like current price is $29). I wouldn't keep them crated, since that small space will heat up even more quickly. Moving around allows them to be in the breeze (if there's ever any).
> 
> If you can afford it, buy a Coolaroo elevated dog bed -- currently looks like the cheapest is the gray color at *$30* on Amazon in size large (which is actually great, since gray is the lighter color for the sunlight). I'm not sure how much shipping costs as it's eligible for free Prime shipping and I'm a Prime member. Large currently fits my dogs. Coolaroo is like Kuranda, but they're meant for outside with their material that allows the air to go through and they're muuuuuch less expensive which is always a plus in my book. This will be better for your dogs than laying on the hot grass. You can see the Amazon link right here. I've personally had great experience with Coolaroo and found the brand on a whim. It's going to get your dogs up off the ground and it's been really durable for me. I thought it was easy to put together, too, despite the comments. I'd start off with just buying one and seeing how they like it -- but at least they have the option and you can always move it inside in the winter with a blanket on it. My picky dog lays on it when she wouldn't lay on her Kuranda. I wrote a review on my blog about my experiences/pictures with both brands of beds -- click here if at all interested.
> 
> ...


I comb them with my flea comb, it gets out nasty fleas and works great for hair too. and NO WAY would i shave them, might look better but its so much worse. and she bitches about everything, of course not to me. she bitches to my husband (who is on her side for the record and has no problem with this...) who then tells me. I will look at the stuff you suggested and see what i can afford. bout ready to pitch up a tent back there to sleep in cause im so tired of her (and my brother in law that lives here too) bs. I had to stick my fishtank outside because it "was making her sick"...try to figure that one out! and now my brother in law is saying the dogs make him sick, even though he had a puppy not 3 months ago (that he didn't care for and sold for no reason). im just sick and tired of it all.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

and get a portable fan.
if need be, plug it into your mother in law.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

We have 2 portible fans. Currently they are infront of the dog crates to keep them cool if and when it rains. I refuse to have my girls rained on.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

only had $60 in my account so i just got one of the large raised beds, i will put it where they can both lay on it. see if they can both fit, if not ill get another one friday. the waterer is a good idea but not sure it will work as they are 30 ft from the faucet and a review says it should be vertical, so i would have to find a way to rig up a hose. i will post on One Mans Junk and see if anyone has a shade tent or maybe covered fenced dog run (hate using collars because the lab mix lunges on the end of the cable when she sees me coming)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sucks that you're in that situation, but try to do the best you can. You've gotten some good suggestions already. Living in NC, it can get pretty bad heat wise, the temps can rise up to 95-100 in July/Aug, so be careful. Furminator is definitely a must, I've gotten couple off amazon for $10. You can also fill couple buckets with ice, leave it in the shade and let it thaw out throughout the day, at least they'll have access to cold water.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get fans with misters attached. You hook a hose to them and they cool the air by a lot, and there are cooling mats you can soak in water then leave them to lay on. Maybe a good hosing down each day as well. When Wayne and I first got together he had two St. Bernards and we use to hose them off every day. Honestly, he said he had listened to his vet before he got them, because he was advised not to have that breed in Alabama. They did both live long lives, both to 10 years but, the summers were rough on them and we were constantly trying to help keep them cool. Even some mild winters were tough. We have had 70 degree Christmases before. 

I think they will be fine, just keep on top of the cooling issues.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad you bought a raised bed. I hope they like it! If anything, it also gives them something new to get their attention for a bit if that makes sense.

Furminators are awesome. Will work better than your brush. I felt like I never brushed my dog in my life after I first used it -- felt like a bad mom!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know if you have a Sam's in your area but they have something called a beach umbrella. We use it when we go to my daughter's horseshows. If you use heavy duty stakes, it'll stay up even in windy weather and it provides enough shade to cover 2 adults in camp chairs with extras. So your dogs should be able to stretch out in the shade. If you can get a wading pool (doesn't have to be water tight) fill it with sand then soak it down with ice water, the dogs can dig down to get to the cooler sand to lay in/on to go along with a water filled one. I know people say not to do it, but it really helped our old golden retriever to shave down his "underside." Ice is another way to cool them down. If you can make large blocks you can set them out where your pups can lay next to/on at least til they melt.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

Dusty almost died today. I went out to brush some more of her undercoat out, she snapped her 60lb cable and took off up the train tracks across the road. I ran in and woke jon and we went after her. She ran the tracks for 4 minute then switched to the road, heading for the main road.... i ran up and grabbed her harness (i use her harness when tieing her out for this reason) and wresled her to the ground. Got home and she was very overheated...and not just after run panting - heat stroke panting.... she refused ice cubes, cold water and frozen liver bits. Took her to the kiddy pool and she layed down in it without command ( which she never does) i splashed water over her for 20 full minutes and held her head as she could bearly keep it up. she finally took cold water and frozen liver, i think she will be ok. God ive never been so scared!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

tricia beaver said:


> Dusty almost died today. I went out to brush some more of her undercoat out, she snapped her 60lb cable and took off up the train tracks across the road. I ran in and woke jon and we went after her. She ran the tracks for 4 minute then switched to the road, heading for the main road.... i ran up and grabbed her harness (i use her harness when tieing her out for this reason) and wresled her to the ground. Got home and she was very overheated...and not just after run panting - heat stroke panting.... she refused ice cubes, cold water and frozen liver bits. Took her to the kiddy pool and she layed down in it without command ( which she never does) i splashed water over her for 20 full minutes and held her head as she could bearly keep it up. she finally took cold water and frozen liver, i think she will be ok. God ive never been so scared!!!


I'd be moving the hell out of there if my dogs could not be kept inside........Stand up for yourself and give Jon an ultimatum, but that is just me. I hope conditions improve


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What she said. ^^^^^^
Seriously, I'd give your other half an ultimation. I can't believe he would be on his mothers side when he obviously knows your dogs and how huskies cant handle the heat, I mean, he does care about them too, doesnt he? 
My dogs and cat are use to the heat, but there is no way I'd leave them outside all day, I couldnt handle it nevermind them. Our humidity is pretty terrible though, so maybe yours isn't as bad? Raised beds, big fans, misters, shade, iced water, that's the best you can do. Good luck, you are going to need it living with such uncaring people. Make sure they treat you well too, ok?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with whiteleo and MollyWoppy, however I know if you can't you can't but I'm so hoping the time is coming soon when you can. Good Luck, I feel so bad for you and your dogs. Can any of your family help you to get out of there?


----------

